# A sort of sick Hodor



## mfinterrorshark (Jul 21, 2014)

So the bad news is, I took little Hodor Mcdoopty in for his post-quarantine checkup and they did a poop smear and said there were more rods in it than they'd like to see, decided he probably had an infection starting and put him on baytril. Mr. Boo just went through this a while back so I know what I'm doing, but this guy bites. I assume because he's less comfortable with me, but still...after I've grabbed him and wrapped him in a little washcloth, I have to take off the glove because it's too hard to open his mouth and push the tiny syringe with it on and I'm getting bit hard and it hurts.

Are there any tips for getting him to open his mouth easier or willingly even? 

And if some of the medicine ends up on his face feathers is he getting enough of the dose? 

The good news is the vet said after week of this, I can finally introduce the two guys =D can't wait!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry to hear little Hodor is ill.

I wish I had some great advice for you with regard to getting his medicine in him more easily but unfortunately I don't.

Are you holding him with his head between your index and middle finger to help prevent him from biting you?

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/65482-holding-budgie.html*


----------

